

Will our Paternal Units protect us from SOPA/PIPA/NDAA? - nerdfiles
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0112/71299_Page2.html

======
nerdfiles
With commentary ([http://current.com/shows/the-young-turks/videos/listen-to-
yo...](http://current.com/shows/the-young-turks/videos/listen-to-your-wife-
obama-so-at-least-theres-one-progressive-in-the-white-house)).

------
nerdfiles
Why does it feel like they're roller-coastering us?

